# THREAD STUCK IN DEVICE DRIVER



## Raaid (Jul 30, 2004)

I recently installed a Gigabyte Radeon HD7750 graphics card and the latest driver - at12mtag 9.0.100.1000 (catalyst 13.4) for win XP.
Since then, I have had frequent crashes, normally without the BSOD.

The program WhoCrashed analysis points to a problem with the file ati2cqag.dll each time. (The actual analysis is at the foot of this post).

I have downloaded (but not run as yet) the recommended driver from the Gigabyte website, i.e. vga_driver_amd_xp_8.982.exe

This appears to be older than the one currently installed, so I'm wondering if there is a known problem with the driver I'm using?

Also, there are a number of ati2cqag.dll files in my C:\windows directory: - 
the system32 file is 648kb.
two in system32\reinstallbackups\..., one 648kb and one 868kb.
one in system32\DRVSTORE\ ..... which is 341kb.
- and 4 more in cab files, all 224kb !!
I wonder if there is a conflict?

Help appreciated!

Here is the WhoCrashed analysis: -

computer name: MSI
windows version: Windows XP Service Pack 3, 5.1, build: 2600
windows dir: C:\WINDOWS
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+ AMD586, level: 15
2 logical processors, active mask: 3
RAM: 3489116160 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 2052198400

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\WINDOWS\minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Fri 14/06/2013 12:03:45 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\minidump\Mini061413-02.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ati2cqag.dll (ati2cqag+0x1A930) 
Bugcheck code: 0xEA (0xFFFFFFFF88F078C0, 0xFFFFFFFF88DE6CF8, 0xFFFFFFFF88CD31D0, 0x1)
Error: THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: ATI Technologies Inc.
description: Central Memory Manager / Queue Server Module
Bug check description: This indicates that a thread in a device driver is endlessly spinning.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: ati2cqag.dll (Central Memory Manager / Queue Server Module, ATI Technologies Inc.). 
Google query: ATI Technologies Inc. THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may very well be a defective video card rather then a driver issue, do you have another PC to test the card in?
Since the card install was recent a call to Gigabyte support may also reveal if they are having any issues with the cards.

Sometimes it can also be a problem with the catalyst control center (CCC), CCC runs on .net so make sure you have .net up to date.> Download Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 (Full Package) from Official Microsoft Download Center

Sometimes installing the video driver only without the CCC package will also solve the issue> ATI video cards - DRIVER ONLY installation procedure - Sysnative Forums


----------



## Raaid (Jul 30, 2004)

Many thanks for your advice. 



Wrench97 said:


> It may very well be a defective video card rather then a driver issue, do you have another PC to test the card in?
> Since the card install was recent a call to Gigabyte support may also reveal if they are having any issues with the cards.


Trying the card in another PC may be my last resort.



Wrench97 said:


> Sometimes it can also be a problem with the catalyst control center (CCC), CCC runs on .net so make sure you have .net up to date.> Download Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 (Full Package) from Official Microsoft Download Center


I had the .NET Framework 3.5 package installed, but I downloaded it again and ran the 'Repair' option. I then downloaded and installed the three elements of KB959209, since I don't recall installing them previously.
Having done that, I'll wait and see if that solves the problem with the .dll file driver and report back. 

Do you have any comment on why there should be so many ati2cqag.dll files in my windows directory and why the different sizes?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Different sizes would be different files, they may very well be from different driver versions that were left behind and should not have been.
Try looking at the dates and rename all but the newest to ati2cqag.dll.old
Just adding the .old to the end will keep the file intact in case you do need it but stop windows from using it until the .old is removed.


----------



## Raaid (Jul 30, 2004)

Wrench97 said:


> Different sizes would be different files, they may very well be from different driver versions that were left behind and should not have been.
> Try looking at the dates and rename all but the newest to ati2cqag.dll.old
> Just adding the .old to the end will keep the file intact in case you do need it but stop windows from using it until the .old is removed.


I'll do that - thanks again.:smile:


----------



## Raaid (Jul 30, 2004)

I've been busy trying to find a solution.
First, after reading Error message in Windows XP: "Stop error code 0x000000EA (THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER)", I turned off the hardware acceleration, but the problem persisted.
Next, I searched for an ATI Catalyst Uninstall program for XP, but found none, so I manually uninstalled all Catalyst files on my system as detailed in tweakguides ( TweakGuides.com - ATI Catalyst Tweak Guide).
Laborious, but this seems to have worked!

Hitherto, my video cards have been GeForce, so I was unfamiliar with AMD Catalyst software, particularly when my card manufacturer, Gigabyte, did not specify the download as such. Hence I was unaware that one could simply install the driver only rather than the whole cumbersome package, by selecting 'Custom' install ( as you pointed out).
For someone like me, who doesn't play games and simply wants reasonable graphics, wrapping the driver up in a large package is an unnecessary inconvenience.

Thanks for the advice, I'm hoping that's the end of 'thread stuck' etc !


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

ATI's driver package seems to be lacking the polish Nvidia has having CCC run on .net seems to be problematic.

Let us know how it goes.


----------

